# Suche Film



## Tyrnada (23. April 2011)

Hallo


Ich habe mal vor ewigkeiten einen Trailer zu einem Film gesehen die eine Zukunft zeigt wo die Nazis den Krieg gewonnen haben. Es war schon ziemlich futuristisch, ich kann mich nurnoch daran erinnern das es da irgendwie so Flugobjekte aus Metall gab die geflogen sind wie Vögel.

Kennt einer den Film?


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

1. guckst du eigentlich hier: dafür isses doch da

2. vielleicht dieser welche hier, der sich Vaterland nennt?


----------

